# RecipeDB - Obese Yak



## seamad (12/6/11)

Obese Yak  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes BIAB and slow chill. Turn off urn 10 min, whirlpool leave 15 min then cube. 15 and 10g 0 min are cube hops, 10g 0 min hops are dry hops.As slow chill IBU probably more like 46. 10 mins upside down then into pool ( @13 C )90 min mash @ 67. Fermented @ 16C with 1.2 L starter 1272. Finished at 1012JWM crystal is actually heritage (120) .   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.14 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.48 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.48 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.433 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.255 kg Weyermann Carared    0.024 kg TF Roasted Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 45mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    8 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1200 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     1 tsp Yeast Nutrient    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 33.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 28 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## seamad (12/6/11)

First recipe so be gentle.
Last 2 10g hops are dry hops day 4.
Fermenter put in fridge after fermentation for 36 hours then polyclar, left for 24 hours then kegged.

Just tasted and bloody good ( may be a little biased)
As slow chill bitterness probably @ 45 IBU as times are my actual times.

cheers

sean


----------



## kocken42 (12/6/11)

Looks fantastic!

Let us know how it goes.


----------

